# Question to mods



## Lomin... (Mar 28, 2004)

Where would I post something in regard to all of PJ's movies? The topic is alternate directors, but that doesn't seem to fit into any of the forums now existing.

Actually I had another question, where does this question belong.

Lomin...


----------



## Talierin (Mar 28, 2004)

Post the movie thread in one of the movie sections, I suppose any of the fotr, ttt, or rotk ones will do. I prefer not to have movie stuff in S&B


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 28, 2004)

I'd put the topic you have in mind in the "Tolkien's LOTR vs PJ's LOTR" forum since it wouldn't really be fitting to put it in one of the three movies' forums. The one I suggest doesn't really fit that well either, but unfortunately we don't have a 'Hall of Fire' for the movies, like we have for the books.


----------



## Lantarion (Mar 28, 2004)

Yeah we don't.. Hmm. 
But I'd actually put your thread in either 'S&B' or the forum ithryn suggested.. But really, 'all of PJs movies' as a topic should actually be put in Stuff and Bother, IMO, as it doesn't really have a lot to do with the LotR..


----------



## Aulë (Mar 28, 2004)

Perhaps the 3 NLC fora could be merged in the near future as movie-discussion dies down?


----------



## Lomin... (Mar 29, 2004)

I agree, as the books are a trilogy, not there separate storys same as the movies, as PJ is so fond of saying.

L...


----------



## 33Peregrin (Apr 12, 2004)

Ummm.. I was just wondering if anyone else noticed this... in the movie section, it says FOTR was released Dec. 17 and RoTK was released on Dec. 19. It's the other way around, ROTK came out on the 17th. Did anyone else see that? I notice it every time...


----------

